# Down 'Memory Lane'....Steak Houses ??



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Enjoying the thread about best steak houses in Houston..but there are so many now it would be hard to pick just one...

'Back in the Day' there was only one that was acknowledged as the BEST in Houston.. Anyone remember Hebert's Ritz...on McGowen and San Jacinto?... Absolutely the BEST I've ever had then or now... It shut down back in the 80s when the bottom dropped out of Houston one more time. LOL

Stumbled across this old menu from there. Might interest some on here...

Read it and weep !!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

wow, thanx for the cool menu post. pre war deals!
i don't remember the place.
i remember Kaphan's and Sonny Look's Sirloin.
my dad was assistant mgr at the old rice hotel (petroleum club) and i remember eating there as a child.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> wow, thanx for the cool menu post. pre war deals!
> i don't remember the place.
> i remember Kaphan's and Sonny Look's Sirloin.
> my dad was assistant mgr at the old rice hotel (petroleum club) and i remember eating there as a child.


LOL..Ralph... Our wedding reception was at the Petroleum Club...be 60 years ago next June....if we're still around then.....:tongue:


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Bud Bigilows on Westheimer and Alexanders on Westheimers


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

dad passed in 1961, Tortuga, so to think that you might have rubbed shoulders w/him puts you pretty high in my little book.

here's to many more for you and the misses!

*clink*


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

There was a lil steak house on Nasa Rd. 1 bout a half mile east of 45. T's steak house? Small place with wooden booths and an old wooden crickety floor. Pops took me there one time, best restaurant steak I ever ate. I think it's a taqueria now or something.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've got meat pics somewhere, but here's what we were greeted with when trying to continue our 15yr old spring tradition of blue bonnets and steaks. 

Sommerville Steak House...Ain't der no more.

We've wrassled with lots of their 3lb steaks over the nearly 20years we went there.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

15 cents a beer 


It would only take $25 to get sloshed :biggrin:


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Herbert's (a-Bears) was a standard for years. The Filet at Trader Vic's at the Shamrock was hard to beat.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I remember Ducho's growing up. May have been on North Sheperd in Houston.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lived in between Looks and Bigelows. Those were the days. Man, you are old Tortoogie! lmao


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Lived in between Looks and Bigelows. Those were the days. *Man, you are old Tortoogie! l*mao


Sure beats the hell out of the alternative, Mr. B....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

My favorite from many years ago... The Night Hawk Steakhouse in Austin. Anyone remember it?


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody here ever been to the Lowake steak house or Zentner's in San Angelo? Two of my favorites that are still open and have been forever!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> My favorite from many years ago... The Night Hawk Steakhouse in Austin. Anyone remember it?


My 'home away from home' for a couple of years back in the 50s... Had one right behind our rooming house on 19th & Guadalupe... Right good food as I remember..Especially at the big 'Steakhouse' location... Saw some of their frozen TV dinners at the grocery store and picked up a couple for old times sake... Don't waste yore money....LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Closest we ever got to a steakhouse in Houston was the Goodsons Restaurant on Huffsmith Kuykendahl when it first opened! :biggrin:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Remember the Ritz but never ate there. Went to Sonny Look's Sir Loin House a few times after going on a couple of trail rides with Mr. Look. I always felt sorry for his horse.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Remember the Ritz but never ate there. Went to Sonny Look's Sir Loin House a few times after going on a couple of trail rides with Mr. Look. * I always felt sorry for his horse.*


LOL.. Yep, there was a *LOT* of Mr. Look.. Always felt he found his true calling in the food business....:rotfl:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

teamfirstcast said:


> My favorite from many years ago... The Night Hawk Steakhouse in Austin. Anyone remember it?


My Mom waited tables there, and my Aunt was the manager back in the mid 60's. I can remember Mom having a good night of tips there and it would be off to the grocery store the next day. I still tip well to this day because I know what a good tip meant to us back then.


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Hahahahahaha, I started to suggest Hebert's, Sonny Looks, and" Bill Bennett's in the sky"; when I saw the best steak house thread. My Dad took us to them all Duchos, Trader Vic's, Petroleum Club, Phil's, Barbeque Inn (still going strong). But the steak I'll never forget were Dads custom Cut T-Bones he cooked in the backyard on his "Old Smokey". The best I ever had &#8230;. By far


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well growing up and not having too much money we never got to go to those places. Our only outing was once a month (maybe)to Felix Mexican restaraunt on Westheimer. Waiter Lupe (I think) never wrote anything down just remembered the orders. That amazed me

Charlie


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Years ago i remember one that was on Old Spanish Trail. But i can not think of the name. It is a mans name. And there was a small steak house over on Telephone Rd / close to Wayside. in front of the old Josephines trailer park. Any other southeast siders that may remember! I will be thinking all night now.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Well growing up and not having too much money we never got to go to those places. Our only outing was once a month (maybe)to Felix Mexican restaraunt on Westheimer. Waiter Lupe (I think) never wrote anything down just remembered the orders. That amazed me
> 
> Charlie


I LOVED Felix's beef enchiladas smothered in cheese and the tamales in chile gravy. We went mostly to the one on Kirby...closed in the 80's. they are such simple dishes but nobody can duplicate now.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

luv2fish said:


> Years ago i remember one that was on Old Spanish Trail. But i can not think of the name. It is a mans name. And there was a small steak house over on Telephone Rd / close to Wayside. in front of the old Josephines trailer park. Any other southeast siders that may remember! I will be thinking all night now.


Not sure if it is the same but there was a place a little further down Telephone called the Hickory Stick that had some pretty good grub. The owner bought a new 33' Trojan in late 60s. Me and my buds (and budesses) helped him break it in startin out from Jimmie Walkers pier.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

KEN KERLEY said:


> Remember the Ritz but never ate there. Went to Sonny Look's Sir Loin House a few times after going on a couple of trail rides with Mr. Look. I always felt sorry for his horse.


A good friend of mine had to ride the horse. I kinda felt sorry for him. Now he is part of Houston's History and he braggs about it.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Mont said:


> My Mom waited tables there, and my Aunt was the manager back in the mid 60's. I can remember Mom having a good night of tips there and it would be off to the grocery store the next day. I still tip well to this day because I know what a good tip meant to us back then.


I had a few chopped steaks there back then. Didnt have the means to be a real big tipper, but did what I could. i hope that I contributed a little to you being the big bruiser that you became. I still tip OK for the same reasons.

ntd


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Bill Williams was one of them , Valian's, Sonny Look's, Kaphan's, Christie's, Lee's Den, Ye Old College Inn,


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I liked the Rail Head.


----------



## blackghost_98 (Jan 31, 2006)

The best stake house that I ever ate at was the Victorian Station on south main. Was several railroad cars.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

In the early '60's the "original" Goodson's was our regular Sunday dinner after morning church services, esp if we had the Preacher as guest! The Church of Christ's always let out 30 min early so we could beat the Baptists to the Picadilly and Furr's cafaterias! ...those were the days! LOL


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Back in the 80 somethings my favorite was the Continental Steak House on S Shaver in Pasadena just north of Spencer Hwy...it was my grandpas place, I loved going there. Now its the Lone Star Club. My dad was a cook and now I cook the steaks at my place; 3rd generation and prob just as good.....well close!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> The Night Hawk Steakhouse in Austin. Anyone remember it?


The Night Hawk was my Mom's favorite place to eat in Austin and we ate there a lot lol.

I liked Bill Williams in Richmond and I think that there was one in Houston but I can't remember for sure.

The Bull & Anchor in Westbury Square had great choice cuts of steak...Steak Janice was my favorite there.

TH


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

My family was more of the Texas Tumbleweed/Bonanza/Western Stockade/Sizzler level of dining. My brother played on a baseball team sponsored by Ducho's Steakhouse. That's about as close as we got to fancy eats.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

SwampRat said:


> I've got meat pics somewhere, but here's what we were greeted with when trying to continue our 15yr old spring tradition of blue bonnets and steaks.
> 
> Sommerville Steak House...Ain't der no more.
> 
> We've wrassled with lots of their 3lb steaks over the nearly 20years we went there.


I am saddened by this. Ate some great steaks there through the years.


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Remember the Knight in Armor riding that white Horse at Sonny Look's Sirloin Inn. The Chateau Briand for two was great and their flavored butter was out of this world. In those days Sonny Look would come around to talk to you at your table.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

For a little tidbit of info....I never heard of Sonny Look's, but the chandeliers from there now hang at the Mockingbird Bistro and Cafe Bar. 
scroll down here.


----------



## screamindrag (Apr 6, 2008)

The Stables on Main. They also had a location on Westheimer. Also the Strawberry Patch on Westheimer had awesome steaks which is now Pappas Steakhouse. Also the prime rib at Houston's is unbeatable.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> Years ago i remember one that was on Old Spanish Trail. But i can not think of the name. It is a mans name. And there was a small steak house over on Telephone Rd / close to Wayside. in front of the old Josephines trailer park. Any other southeast siders that may remember! I will be thinking all night now.


Far East Frontier Restaurant Me & the Mrs. first date 40+years ago.

Ed Philon's $1.29 Steak House Telephone at the Y.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

kenny said:


> Far East Frontier Restaurant Me & the Mrs. first date 40+years ago.
> 
> Ed Philon's $1.29 Steak House Telephone at the Y.


 Thanks , man i been racking my brain. We always ate at this place with my aunt and uncle.


----------



## rfn1pan2 (May 30, 2011)

*Hebert's Ritz*



Tortuga said:


> Enjoying the thread about best steak houses in Houston..but there are so many now it would be hard to pick just one...
> 
> 'Back in the Day' there was only one that was acknowledged as the BEST in Houston.. Anyone remember Hebert's Ritz...on McGowen and San Jacinto?... Absolutely the BEST I've ever had then or now... It shut down back in the 80s when the bottom dropped out of Houston one more time. LOL
> 
> ...


The Ritz served the best steaks known to man and the butter sauce was sublime. Best of memories- it was late and we were full one night when our waitress appoached us stating "The bear is out !" Tranlated for us it meant the big lit bear sign on the corner had just been turned off.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

luv2fish said:


> Years ago i remember one that was on Old Spanish Trail. But i can not think of the name. It is a mans name. And there was a small steak house over on Telephone Rd / close to Wayside. in front of the old Josephines trailer park. Any other southeast siders that may remember! I will be thinking all night now.


I believe that was the "Bill Bennett" steak house.....that's where we used to go when we were trying to really impress a date! They had a rather large sign in front facing OST with "Bill Bennet's Steak House " (as I remember) on the sign.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Randalls restraunt n clud 3333 gulf freeweay was on the 14th grenn at glenbrook golf club I washed dishes and backed the cook in hi school .My wife and i went there on our first date on valentines day in 1991 she was a blind date .To me that was the all time best steak prime rib .


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

Seems like I remember eating a fine steak at a place called Jack McCluskeys near downtown. Must have been in the 60's. Ring a bell for anybody?


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

We liked Henry's Steak House in Bellaire. I think it closed in the 80's. They burned a good piece of meat.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

screamindrag said:


> The Stables on Main. They also had a location on Westheimer. Also the Strawberry Patch on Westheimer had awesome steaks which is now Pappas Steakhouse. Also the prime rib at Houston's is unbeatable.


Many a birthday spent at The Stables. Surf and Turf. Being a kid and picking out my lobster was a real treat.

Strawberry Patch was a great restaurant. Rumor has it Pappas may be reintroducing the concept.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I used to like Nolan's and Gallager's back in their day.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I know of and have eaten at many of the ones mentioned so far. Kinda surprise nobody's mentioned Ruth's Criss down town. The steaks in there you don't really even need a knife to cut it. I don't know whether or not they are still in business but I hope so. They were memorable!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I remember Randalls on 45, but what was the place on 225*

There was a bar/restaurant on the Pasadena Freeway that sometimes the refinery managers would take me in the late 1970s. They went there all the time...like their own personal club. Real good steaks. As I recall it was on the freeway access road with nothing behind it but a refinery...kind of like an oasis in an industrial jungle. It probably had a name but they called it by the owner's first name that I also cannot remember. (Randalls was great....cute coeds for waitresses..nice golf course view and great food....always was crowded at lunch)


----------



## k-dog (Apr 24, 2011)

there was a great steaks at bud hills in pasadena


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I liked the "Lingerie Shows" at Randall's steakhouse!


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

We never went to Houston much, but would eat at Frank's in Dayton. I would have a Shirley Temple along with my steak or shrimp. 

Also went to a steakhouse in Crosby, but don't remember the name of it. It was at 90 and 2100 about where the Raceway is now.

I do remember going to the Old San Francisco Steakhouse where the lady would swing.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

*Night Hawk South Congress*

Seems to me I was at the Night Hawk 3 times a week during 1969-1974 with some of the Politicos. Was always a fine meal. Half the Capitol was there for lunch. Deals cut as fast as the steaks. lol

God bless Harry Akin for his vision to put a first class place in Austin.

Mont was your Mom there then?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Wendy, the place in Crosby was "Hillard's" if memory serves me correctly!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Pettys on the West side was my Dads spot back in the day, I remember going there as a kid. There was a place in Porter called Bills, not the best quality but without a doubt the volume was definitely there.


----------



## dmwz71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Back in the 70's or so there was a steak house on hiway 90 juat west of Sheldon Road in front of the Sheldon Woods sub-division called Western Traveler. As I remember, they served a purty good steak. I think it burned down in the late 80's or thereabouts. There was also a steakhouse in Baytown on N Main, but for the life of me, I can't recall what it was called. We used to eat there fairly often. There is a barbeque place named Goings there now.


----------

